# Does Lexol make leather shiny?



## patox (Feb 26, 2009)

I've read conflicting messages on various threads.

Some say that Lexol makes leather shiny.

Some say that Lexol keeps the matte look of BMW seats.

I want my seats and interior to have the matte look that it originally came with. Will Lexol leave that finish?


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

It looks and smells much more natural than any other leather conditioner I've tried. I highly recommend it.

Don't overdo it though. You shouldn't need to apply it more than once every 6 months or so.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Lexol definitely leaves a matte, natural finish. Nothing shiny about it.

Been using it for over 20 years and would never use anything else.

Make sure you massage it in with your fingers.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Trick to giving off a good matted finish is to use a cotton towel to buff the leather after you apply the Lexol..this even outs product and takes that shine away


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

dboy11 said:


> Trick to giving off a good matted finish is to use a cotton towel to buff the leather after you apply the Lexol..this even outs product and takes that shine away


+1

I apply it using a piece of an old t-shirt. Spray it on the rag (not directly on the leather) and apply. Allow time to be absorbed. I apply to entire interior, wait half an hour, then buff as above. Nice, matte finish.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Dec 20, 2008)

Massage the conditioner in with your fingers. It will really help to work it in. It always comes out nice and matte for me. I love the smell of healthy leather breathing in my car. Keeps the new car smell and feels/looks great. No need for any artificial fresheners.


----------



## whiBMW4d (Mar 1, 2009)

*Lexol*

I've been using Lexol before I got my 87' 325is with black leather seats. Previously I used it on my Langlitz Leathers ( the best MC leathers in the USA ) and after 37 years they looked just like the day I got them in the mail. When I was on the YPD I used it on our department mandated Taylor Leathers every so often to clean away water residue and grime. It's just the BEST!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rs6655 (Oct 30, 2008)

+1 on Lexol.


----------



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of lexol. Maybe twice, three times a year in chicago Due to the heat and the cold. I like to let the car heat up a little in the sun, than apply a quick coat. Pull it back into the garage and than one more coat kinda put on slightly wet. 

Let it sit for a day and than, drive it. Great smell, very natural.


Also works great on Shoes and Baseball gloves if you have the need.

F


----------



## Dowe (Dec 1, 2008)

did mine with lexol last w/e. great matte finish. follow the instructions, and you'll be impressed with your handiwork :thumbup:


----------



## Elk42 (Jan 29, 2008)

love Lexol. i am getting a sudsier app now and it feels firmer and more comfortable. +1


----------

